# goby compatibility



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I want a few gobys to stock my 20 gallon nano-reef but i here gobys can get agressive tawards each other.
Would it work out if i chose gobys of different shapes,sizes,colors,and swimming levels?
Im thinking i could have a high fin red banded goby down on the bottom of the tank with a pistol shrimp,then i could have a yellow or black clown goby inhabeting the middle parts of the tanks hoping form coral to coral,then i could have the court jester goby swimming in the upper parts of the tank. Then maybe a lawnmower bleny. Would this work the way i am imagining it or would something go wrong?


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

also tell me If any of these exotic looking fish would be good for me.(i am looking for non-agressinve reef safe SMALL fish for my 20 gallon tank.

the curius worm fish-Very interesting looking fish looks like a small eel stays small too.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=2260

The yellow striped clingfish-also a exotic loooking fish also looks like a 
small eel-stays small
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1483

The lineer blenny-Cool looking blenny in the divers den section-looks rare.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1483


----------

